# Port USB déconnecté sur le clavier Imac G5?



## Diabolita (20 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde! :modo: 

Ma question peut sembler stupide pour les "pros" des Mac... J'ai fait une utilisation semble-t-il intensive de mon G5 aujourd'hui et j'ai voulu connecter ma clé USB sur le clavier. Problème, la clé utilisait "trop d'énergie" et le port a été déconnecté....

En redémarrant, j'ai réussi à la reconnecter... 5 secondes! Le Pack Office n'est pas ouvert, seul Safari est actif. Je ne vois donc pas ce que je peux faire, d'autant plus que ma clé USB fonctionne lorsque je la connecte derrière l'écran...  :rose: 

Mille mercis pour la réponse qui, je suppose, doit être ultra simple!  :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (20 Juin 2005)

Le port usb du clavier ne délivre que 250 mA (insuffisant pour une clé usb) contre 500 mA sur les prises usb à l'arrière du Mac.


----------



## Diabolita (20 Juin 2005)

Bah voilà... Comme prévu, la réponse est toute bête!
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## r e m y (21 Juin 2005)

Diabolita a dit:
			
		

> Bah voilà... Comme prévu, la réponse est toute bête!
> Merci beaucoup!


 
Par contre moi, sur mon iMac G4, lorsque j'essaie de brancher une clé usb sur le clavier, MacOs X (10.3.9) m'affiche un message plus explicite à l'écran "Vous avez branché un périphérique nécessitant une puissance électrique supérieure à celle délivrée" (ou quelque chose comme ça)


----------

